# Foto DVD mit Musik



## alessandro_c (9. April 2008)

Hallo Multimedia Spezis,

Ich wollte eine Foto DVD mit Hintergrund Musik erstellen.
Das gelingt mir aber nicht so ganz wie ich möchte.

Meine Anforderungen:

Ich möchte eine Foto DVD mit Musik Tracks brennen für meinen DVD-Player im Auto.
Ich möchte das die Fotos automatisch z.B nach 5.Sekunden zum nächsten Foto wechseln.
Ich möchte das die Sound-Tracks über die Taste Next >>I (Fernbedienung) je nach Lust und Laune ändern (gleich einer normalen Audio CD).

Wie mache ich das ...? 

Mit dem Windows Movie Maker und Nero Vision habe ich es nicht hin bekommen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Ale


----------



## akrite (9. April 2008)

...ich müsste raten, das Stichwort heißt Multitasking ! Während der PC in der Lage ist sowohl Bilder und Ton unabhängig voneinander wiederzugeben, ist der DVD-Player recht simple gestrickt, er kann bestimmte Formate abspielen und das jedesmal nur eines zur Zeit ! Du wirst also gezwungen sein, Dir irgendein Tool zu schnappen, zur Zeit fällt mir nur Flash und Director ein, das unter einem Menüsystem zum einem eine Slideshow und zum anderen einen mp3-Player beherbergen kann, in dem Du mittels FB zwischen den verschiedenen Abspieler(Bilder/Musik) hin und her navigieren kannst.
Die von Dir genannten Tools sind dafür zu unprofessionell !


----------

